# Sticky  Looking for work in the US - Work Wanted & Job Offers



## xabiaxica

This thread is for you to post when you are looking for work, or can offer employment. *All further contact or offers of work must be by Private Message (PM) ONLY *- no personal details must be included in the posts. Information should be kept brief - further details can be discussed by PM. *The poster therefore needs to be an active member with more than 5 posts to activate the PM facility.*

This is not a place for companies to advertise their services, it is for individuals to offer themselves _to_ companies, and for postions to be offered by small comapnies & individuals. Only actual existing postions may be posted, this is not a place for empoyment agencies to tout for staff or business.

If any companies are found to be abusing this facility, the usual forum rules regarding advertising will be applied.

*All posts must be the in following format only - anything outside of this format will be deleted:

NAME:
OCCUPATION:
EXPERIENCE:
AVAILABILTY:
LOCATION:

*

for example:

*Name:* xabiachica
*Occupation:* waitress or bar work
*Experience:* qualified to NVQ in catering & 3 years experience, references available
*Availability:*immediately 7 days a week
*Location:*Valencia to Alicante, will travel

*for jobs offered*

*POSITION:
COMPANY NAME:
LOCATION:
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:
WHEN AVAILABLE:
GUIDE SALARY:
*




Just to reiterate - this is NOT a discussion thread

btw - I'm not actually a waitress looking for work


----------



## jemmlove12

NAME:jemmlove12
OCCUPATION: electrician
EXPERIENCE: 06-10 Apprentice 10-Present Fully Qualified 
AVAILABILTY: Now
LOCATION: Will move where the job is. 

Please note this is on behalf of my fiance as he does not have an expat forum log in.


----------



## stewart55

NAME:stewart55
OCCUPATION:waitress
EXPERIENCE: immediately, nvq hospatality
AVAILABILTY: Now
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## Kinglyken CPA

NAME: Kinglyken CPA
OCCUPATION: Accountant
EXPERIENCE: 5 years in accounting with a BSc. Accounting (Major) and pass in AUD section (CPA Exam)
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION:Willing to travel


----------



## chera

NAME: chera
OCCUPATION: IT - Application Support Analyst with experience in Telecommunication and Finance
EXPERIENCE: 5+ years for major investment bank, RTB.
AVAILABILTY: Now
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## LloydWLDavis

NAME: LloydWLDavis
OCCUPATION: Criminalist/Fingerprints
EXPERIENCE: BSc Forensic Sciences (Hons)
AVAILABILTY: ASAP
LOCATION: USA


----------



## Joshua23

NAME: Joshua Harper
OCCUPATION: Location Sound Recordist
EXPERIENCE: 2 Years ABC
AVAILABILTY: Immediate, 7 days
LOCATION: New York


----------



## badlad

NAME: Simon
OCCUPATION: serving police officer / detective met police
EXPERIENCE: varied, prior to the police i did factory work, butcher, admin roles, bank counter work, manual labour
AVAILABILTY: within the next 3 - 6 months depending on work
LOCATION: california


----------



## mfowler

*Looking for work in the US*

NAME: mfowler
OCCUPATION: Construction/Facilities/ Maintenance Management 
EXPERIENCE: 13 years - 4 year Carpentry Apprenticeship (Australia) and BSc in Construction Management (Hons) UK. Worked in most fields in various roles in Australia, UK and Ireland.
AVAILABILTY: mid-late October 2012
LOCATION: Chicago, IL and surrounding areas


----------



## 176915

NAME: Ruaan Kriel de Andrade

OCCUPATION: HR Professional

EXPERIENCE: 7 years experience within a corporate environment & a post graduate degree from the NMMU. Core competences includes IR, Unions, Compliance Ito of labour law standards, Recruitment & Talent Management, Organisational Development, Perception Surveys, Change Management (been through 2 acquisitions) and many other HR Generalist experience. Registered with the South African Board for Personnel Practice as an HR Professional. 

AVAILABILITY: Requires H1 sponsorship, but financially independent to ensure a quick transition. 

LOCATION: If I may be cheeky and pick, it'll have to be New York City (or state).

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## symo

NAME: Paul Symons

OCCUPATION: K9 Handler/ Close Protection officer

EXPERIENCE: 12 years experience witin the security industry K9 Handler/Close Protection Officer 

AVAILABILITY: Requires sponsorship,. 

LOCATION: England looking for work in Orlando Florida .


----------



## ambrosoy

NAME: Ambross
OCCUPATION: Radiologic Technologist
EXPERIENCE: 9 years
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION: Philippines-willing to travel


----------



## james227

NAME: Jhon
OCCUPATION: programmer 
EXPERIENCE: 3 years
AVAILABILITY: October 2012
LOCATION: Chicago


----------



## JCUELLAR

NAME: jcuellar
OCCUPATION: Logistics, supply chain, 3PL
EXPERIENCE: Bachelors, +4 years on supply chain logistics
AVAILABILTY: now
LOCATION: new york, miami


----------



## SavoP

NAME: Savo Paunovic
OCCUPATION: Civil Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 5+ years in construction, and design of roads and road infrastructure 
(sewerage, atmospheric sewer, water supplying...etc.) 
AVAILABILTY: Sponsorship required
LOCATION: Willing to travel


----------



## Monster85

Name: Monster85
Occupation: Pharmaceutical, Quality Assurance. 
Experience: 3+ years
Availability: immediately 
Location: Boston MA


----------



## digitron

NAME: Ahmed
OCCUPATION: Supervisor web content editor 
EXPERIENCE: 1 year
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION: Will move where the job is


----------



## Laty1988

*NAME: Latifa
OCCUPATION: Customer services – tele-advisor - Banking
EXPERIENCE: 5 year
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION: Will move where the job is *


----------



## awhittle

NAME: A Whittle
OCCUPATION: Hospitality/catering (National Award in photography)
EXPERIENCE: 2+ years (Level 2 Food safety and health & safety)
AVAILABILTY: As soon as possible
LOCATION: Not fussy but preferably the East but happy to work wherever

I have experience in hospitality and catering but I gained a National Award in photography, which I'd love to be able to put to use, I also have work experience in customer service so would suit reception work ect.

I don't have PM running just yet but I am working on it


----------



## LEBarker

NAME: Miss Louise Barker
OCCUPATION: Marketing, Event and Project Management
EXPERIENCE: 7 years & university degree
AVAILABILTY: from February 2013
LOCATION: UK looking to relocate to Los Angeles, CA, USA


----------



## pradeep84

Name: Pradeep Bhushan Chintala
Occupation: Systems Administrator/Systems Administrator
Experience: Qualified to Bachelors of Commerece,5.5 years experience
Availability:immediately 7 days a week
Location:Will Travel to any place


----------



## ladybuginmex

POSITION: ONLINE TEACHING POSITION
COMPANY NAME: CARROT GLOBAL 
LOCATION: ONLINE (USA OR CANADA) 
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: UNIVERSITY DEGREE, NO TEACHING EXPERIENCE NEEDED
WHEN AVAILABLE: IMMEDIATE
GUIDE SALARY: $13.00

The company I work for is looking for additional teachers.


----------



## jeneelogu

NAME:jenistan
OCCUPATION: coordinator 
AVAILABILTY: Now
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## starship

NAME: Lisa 
OCCUPATION: Legal Professional
EXPERIENCE: 5 years in the public sector, librarian, Tax Administration and now Justice case worker and clerk
AVAILABILITY: 3 months/ when I get a sponsor
LOCATION: California


----------



## moad

NAME: Moad
OCCUPATION: Chemical engineer"semiconductor, Microelectronics, Plating, metal deposition, wet process, wet etch, chemical lab analysis"
EXPERIENCE: 4 years expérience
AVAILABILTY: need sponsor to work in USA
LOCATION: Rabat/ Morroco


----------



## zangpakto

*Technician or Programming*

Name: Ashley Craig Joseph Taylor

Occupation: Apple Technician and part time . NET developer

Experience: 3yrs working as a hardware technician for an apple repair company, and occasional helping out with programming for the same company in both . NET and Objective-C. 
I helped setup the company into the most reliable and leading repair centre in area. Get work even from abroad for repair jobs.

BTEC in IT with focus on programming and also qualified with a MCSD. NET.

Availability: 3-6months.

Location:Will Travel to any place however I would like around Pennsylvania as my fiancé is there.. However anywhere is suitable, I am sure she would move, but would be easier on her family if near PA.

I cannot get paperwork so a working visa is best option if you were interested in knowing reasons not going that route.


----------



## rezamt

NAME: rezamt
OCCUPATION: Software Engineer - Java J2EE Developer
EXPERIENCE: 10 years working experience in Java Enterprise Application and Service Oriented Application Development
AVAILABILTY: ASAP
LOCATION: USA


----------



## brendanbeliga

*ENG/SNG Broadcast Technician*

*NAME:* Brendan Beliga
*OCCUPATION:* ENG/SNG Broadcast Technician for two of the major commercial Melbourne Television networks.
*EXPERIENCE:* 10 years experience in ENG/SNG Broadcasts, Camera & Sound Operator, Ingest Operator, non-linear editor (remote and local), Bushfires, Floods, Underwater Helicopter Escape Certification.
*AVAILABILTY:* need sponsor to work in USA
*LOCATION:* Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

I have an extensive history with the highest rating television network in Australia performing live TV roles for breakfast show Sunrise, Morning News, Midday News, Afternoon News, Late Night News aswell as Major Sporting events, Famous Celebrity stop overs, The Queen of England, Ect,.

I hold Security Media Clearance's in Australia as well as many other accreditations such as CFA/DSE Bushfire training ect,.

I understand the growing trend in media, such as DSLR's, Progressive HD formats, Lighting techniques and see this role more as a love than anything else.

Brendan Beliga
/SNIP/
I'm quite used to in excess of 80hr working weeks and understand that news can mean spending weeks in remote locations.


----------



## mnhinge

NAME: mnhinge
OCCUPATION: System administrator Storage/SAN
EXPERIENCE: 11 years working experience in SAN and Storage (all vendor SAN/storage admin)
AVAILABILTY: ASAP
LOCATION: Anywhere in USA


----------



## tobefar77

NAME: tobefar77
OCCUPATION: International trade, advertisement, investments and accounting (IFRS).
EXPERIENCE: 12 years experience + 2 university degree one is from a university located outside of Turkey. Depending on your job offer I can try to give a few references from California or New York.
AVAILABILTY: Immediately. I am willing to work for a very competitive rate.
LOCATION: Anywhere in the west or east coast. I am from Turkey and want to move from here permanently. I am male, single with no child or ex-wife.


----------



## kristel31

*Employer for Caregiver*

Name : Kristel 
Occupation : Office work/ Reception
Experience : Catering,Waitress, Caregiver
Availability : I am flexible,hard working,
Location : Dubai UAE.



Hoping someone will like to help me working in USA,God bless us all


----------



## PRTEXAS

*Seeking Employment*

NAME: Pal
OCCUPATION: Procurement manager for one of the major automobille company
EXPERIENCE: 4+years experience in Automobile, Apparel Industry
AVAILABILTY: Need sponsor to work in USA
LOCATION: Austin, Texas

I have completed my MBA degree from one of the best college in INDIA and is specialized in Supply chain, working for am MNC, now.
As i am getting married, I will be permanently moving to USA, now my fiance is working there in Austin, Texas.

I want to utilize my skills and knowledge. However being on dependant pass would make it difficult.

Seeking employment, if company can sponser me.

Kindly provide details towards employment if possible. Would be really glad to get any help on this.

In case of any more details required about me, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## deepthi8586

NAME: Deepthy Gurajada
OCCUPATION: Quality control/Quality assurance/Researcher in pharmaceutical industry/ Research institutes /academia 
EXPERIENCE: MS in Microbiology and + 3 experience in research & pharmaceutical industry 
AVAILABILTY: From 18th of june 2013
LOCATION: New Jersey


----------



## DesreDon

Willing to do anything legal and with a decent wage.

NAME: Desre MacKinnon
OCCUPATION: Imports Buyer
EXPERIENCE: 10 Years Buying experience
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: Anywhere in USA

NAME: Donovan MacKinnon
OCCUPATION: Restaurant Manager
EXPERIENCE: 15 Years 
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: Anywhere in USA


----------



## jolyon2000

Name: Joe Privett
Occupation: Web Developer
Experience: 13 years experience of programmin web applications
Availability: Within 3 months. Happy to discuss this.
Location: San Fransisco and surrounding areas


----------



## calisaw

NAME: Lisa W
OCCUPATION: Policy Consultant
EXPERIENCE: 12 years in insurance administration, mostly in Life ( Retail/ Group Claims)
AVAILABILTY: asap
LOCATION: Spokane WA, NY, CA preferred.


----------



## jacobpauls

NAME: Jacob Paul
OCCUPATION: Software Developer (Informatica ETL)
EXPERIENCE: 4 years 
AVAILABILTY:3 months 
LOCATION: Bangalore India


----------



## MellyMoose

Name: Melanne Rosetta
Occupation: Optometrist
Experience: 7yrs
Qualifications: Bachelor of Applied Science - Optometry (Queensland University of Technology), Post Grad Certificate of Ocular Therapeutics (University of New South Wales)
Availability: Feb 2014 onwards
Location: North West coast, preferably NJ or NY

Looking for preferably ophthalmology assistant work as can't work as an optometrist in the US with my degree until I complete a bridging course.


----------



## Tom91

NAME: Tom Bayles
OCCUPATION: Mechanical Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 1st Bachelors of Engineering, 1 year Graduate Development Programme
AVAILABILTY: 1-2 Months
LOCATION: Anywhere in the US


----------



## JKDEng

NAME: James Walton
OCCUPATION: Mechanical engineer - Power Generation
EXPERIENCE: 13 Years infield service, 4 years Project management, 5 years 3D CAD and 2D CAD. 4 years as a TFA (Technical Service Engineer) Work on Steam and Gas.
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: Los Angeles Area ( in a 60 mile radius)


----------



## bunnyblue

NAME: Yvonne C
OCCUPATION: Accounts Administrator
EXPERIENCE: 1-2 year in Accounting, 1-2 year Office Admin, 1-2 year Programme Administrator, 1 year Bank Teller
AVAILABILTY: will apply for visa and fly over as soon as there's a job offer 
LOCATION: willing to locate in NY, Manhattan, Florida (currently in Auckland, NZ)


----------



## mghazal

NAME: Mahmoud Ghazal
OCCUPATION: Online Product Manager
EXPERIENCE: 10+ years
AVAILABILITY: Looking for employer to sponsor me for a visa 
LOCATION: currently Amman, Jordan


----------



## abir50

NAME: Md. Saimon Islam
OCCUPATION: Mechanical Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 5 years
AVAILABILITY: Looking for a job (I don't need sponsor, Legal US Permanent resident)
LOCATION: currently Plainfield, IL


----------



## aarongray

NAME: Aaron Gray
OCCUPATION: Executive Assistant to CEO
EXPERIENCE: 6 years
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION: Los Angeles


----------



## mikesidon28

I would suggest you this:

NAME: Joshua Harper
OCCUPATION: Location Sound Recordist
EXPERIENCE: 2 Years ABC
AVAILABILTY: Immediate, 7 days
LOCATION: New York 
hope it will be helpful for you.


----------



## pbuilder

Name: Alamgir
Occupation: Architect
Experience: 5+ Years
Availability: 30 days
Prefered Location: Any


----------



## Greengrass2

NAME: Claire Smith aged 32

Occupation: midwife (higher national diploma )and health visitor (BSc degree), also have many years working with childcare /as a maternity nurse and nanny (10 years experience)(BTEC national diploma in childhood studies)

EXPERIENCE: 5+ years as midwife/health visitor. Working with antenatal and postnatal women/families in hospital and within community homes.working on labour suite and as a birthing midwife. Working as a health visitor within community with antenatal to families with children aged 0-5 years.Experience of working within safeguarding and with the multi professional team.

AVAILABILTY: ASAP. Will need to be sponsored though
LOCATION: anywhere in USA,especially New York or California 





NAME: Martin Smith
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer,Project Manager within the automotive industry (Mechanical Engineering Higher national diploma /B Eng Degree)
EXPERIENCE: 12 years
AVAILABILTY: As above
LOCATION: As above


----------



## SC88

NAME: Shilpa C
OCCUPATION:Accountant/Auditor (Bachelor's degree in Finance, CMA, Master's degree in Commerce, pursuing CPA)
EXPERIENCE: 2.5 years experience (1.5 with a Big 4 firm)
AVAILABILTY: Immediately (will require sponsorship)
LOCATION: Los Angeles, CA


----------



## tun001757

NAME: Tun Tun Aung
OCCUPATION: Software Engineer & Analyst Programmer (PHP)
EXPERIENCE: 6 years working experiences as PHP software engineer in different industries such as Telecom, Banking, Classifieds, Educatio
AVAILABILTY: 2 months
LOCATION: anywhere in USA


----------



## Akandi

Name: Annette Kandi
Occupation: HR Professional - specializing in Organizational learning and development, employee engagement, HR projects
Experience: 7 years
Availability: immediately - in possession of L2 visa, have the right to work ins US
Prefered Location: New York City


----------



## ravicy

NAME: Ravi
OCCUPATION: Senior Java Developer & Technical Lead
EXPERIENCE: 6 years working experiences industries such as Telecom, Banking, R &D.
AVAILABILTY: 1 months
LOCATION: anywhere in USA


----------



## ramesh_s

NAME: Ramesh
Occupation: Senior Software Engineer in .Net technologies.
EXPERIENCE: 7 Years
AVAILABILTY: Immediately. Need sponsorship though.
LOCATION: Any where.


----------



## Thaicat

British Cit about to Marry USC
Graduate Bsc Psychology in June 2014

Interest in behaviors/animal research/Conservation/general psyche
Experience in research/data analysis/SPSS/Field Obs/Ethology.

Location NJ/FL


----------



## TremendousTrousers

NAME: Rob Marcus
OCCUPATION: IT Technician
EXPERIENCE: HND Computer Systems 7 Networks; 10+ years Tech Support
AVAILABILTY: Immediate
LOCATION: Moving to Florida from UK


----------



## Eclarke373

Name Simon
Occupation, aircraft electrician/avionics
Experience, 9 years Royal Air Force
Would love to move from UK to Florida.
Availability, two weeks notice but require sponsorship...


----------



## gordock

NAME: GD
OCCUPATION:Senior Support Analyst
EXPERIENCE: 20 years
AVAILABILTY: 01 April 2014
LOCATION: Florida/North Carolina


----------



## ari.kmr007

*Job seeker in USA*

NAME:ari.kmr007
OCCUPATION-I am a student
EXPERIENCE:I am a MBA Fresher
AVAILABILTY:Now
LOCATION:Any where in the United States of America


----------



## cjonoski

NAME: Christian
OCCUPATION: Account Manager
EXPERIENCE: 7 years experience in Consumer Electronics industry with Apple, Samsung and Bose. Experience in Product Training, Sales Training, Learning & Development and people management. 
AVAILABILTY: 4 weeks, needs sponsorship 
LOCATION:CA, NY as key preference however open to all locations


----------



## Dana1988

NAME: Dana
OCCUPATION: PA/Administrator
EXPERIENCE: I have worked as a PA/Administrator for 4 years and have a NVQ in Business & Admin.
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION:


----------



## praveenkumar

NAME: Praveen Kumar
OCCUPATION: Electrical Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 4 years 
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: Any Where In US


----------



## xRaeVen

Name: Rebecca Rempel
Occupation: Interior Design
Experience: Diploma 2013, 1 year personal work thus far.
Availability: Immediately, 2015 preferred.
Location: California or Nevada (South Cal ideal)


----------



## Dana1988

Name: Dana
Age: 26
Live in UK
Occupation: Personal Assistant (PA)
Experience: 5+ Years
Availability: 30 days
Prefered Location: Anywhere in the States.


----------



## GeorgiainlovewithLA

*Payroll*

Hi,

I am 26 years old and have been working in payroll for the last 6 years, have worked in London and Australia and am now looking for work in California, looking to stay in California for at least a couple of years with a view to move there permanently.

Does anyone know what work is like and how likely it is for me to be able to find a job that would sponsor me? i understand being from the UK this is the only way i am able to obtain a visa for the US.

thanks for any advice in advance!

Georgia


----------



## naziaayub

Name: Nazia
Occupation: Software Quality Assurance Engineer / Tester
Experience: 7+
Availability: Immediately, 2015 preferred.
Location: Anywhere in US


----------



## Economist

Name: David
Occupation: Economics, Econometrics, Finance, Data Analysis. [Looking for all categories of jobs including Hotel Jobs] 
Experience: Masters in Economics from Germany. Less than one year experience in consulting (recent). More than one year experience general labor jobs (old). 
Availability:immediately
Location: Anywhere in US [current: Rawalpindi Pakistan], will travel


----------



## adez28

NAME: Angelo (adez28)

OCCUPATION: Business owner (printing ink company), account manager, salesman 

EXPERIENCE: Artist & Designer (advertising), Diploma in Art & Design, printing, sales, technical support

AVAILABILTY: 6 months, possibly sooner. Investing in or buying a business possible. Financially secure and independent.

LOCATION: Considering North Carolina, Texas, Colorado, Washington or Florida.


----------



## adez28

*Work or business wanted*

NAME: Angelo D

OCCUPATION: Business owner (printing ink company), account manager, salesman 

EXPERIENCE: Artist & Designer (advertising), Diploma in Art & Design, printing, sales, technical support

AVAILABILTY: 6 months, possibly sooner. Investing in or buying a business possible. 
Financially secure and independent.

LOCATION: Considering North Carolina, Texas, Colorado, Washington or Florida.


----------



## Moksh

Hi All,

My company informed me that I have got receipt notice for h1b visa for US. What does it exactly mean? Is it the lottery result? What should I consider it?

Thanks in advance!

Moksh


----------



## rahul897

Looking for work
Name-Rahul Jain
Occupation-Business Analyst
Experience-4+ years
Availability- Immediately
Location-Sydney-Australia


----------



## rahul897

xRaeVen said:


> Name: Rebecca Rempel
> Occupation: Interior Design
> Experience: Diploma 2013, 1 year personal work thus far.
> Availability: Immediately, 2015 preferred.
> Location: California or Nevada (South Cal ideal)


hi how r u
are u planing to apply for h1b visa


----------



## adi.prashar

*Salesforce Developer | Exp : 4+ yrs | Anywhere in US*

Name: Aditya Prashar
Occupation: Salesforce Developer
Experience: 4+ yrs of IT experience.
Availability: Immediate, Require visa sponsorship.
Location: Anywhere in US


----------



## hdahsa

Name: Ashadh Apte
Occupation: Software Developer
Experience: B.E. 8 years experience in Java, Javascript, NodeJS (recent)
Availability: 2 months
Location: California, Chicago, North Carolina preferred


----------



## Marcelle Anne Britto

*Content Writer*

Content Writer with 7 years experience working with an American MNC. Looking to move to the U.S.A in the same line of work. Any state is fine.


----------



## lolsy000

Name: Lauren
Occupation: midwife / admin
Experience: 2 years
Availability: Immediately
Location: Anywhere in US, preferably California or Florida

On behalf of my partner:
Name: Jonathan
Occupation: Mechanical/cost Engineer / management consultant
Experience: 5+
Availability: Immediately
Location: Anywhere in US, preferably California


----------



## Carlos.

Name: Joe
Occupation: Qualified Helicopter Engineer
Experience: 4 years
Availability: Unknown at present
Location: South West US


----------



## wroelofs

Name: Wouter Roelofs
Occupation: Senior Software Engineer / Junior Software Architect
Experience: 5+ years in Microsoft technology stack
Availability: Summer 2015, for 1 year (require visa sponsorship)
Location: California


----------



## vkpk05

Name,valerie
Occupation ,Floral designer
Experience,NVQ level 2,12 years experience in all areas of floral design and 12 years experience of managing floral business ,
7 year experience also of transforming old furniture into resorted shabby chic items 
Availability,3 months 
Location ,anywhere a job would be available 


On behalf of my husband 

Name Paul 
Occupation ,Fibre and Copper Telecommunications cable specialist .
Experience 21 years experience,
experience ,
Surveying
Proving a route
Cable blowing
Cable recovery
Assisting in marine shore-ins

Major projects have included work for British Telecom at Wembley Arena and Westfield Shopping Centre, Shepherd’s Bush, London – offshore marine In Cornwall 

Available ,3 months


----------



## arjunjswl9

*Security Analyst | Exp : 4+ yrs | Anywhere in US*

NAME: Arjun Jaiswal
OCCUPATION:Security Analyst
EXPERIENCE:4.3 years in IT
AVAILABILTY:Immediate, Require visa sponsorship.
LOCATION: Anywhere in US


----------



## Mike95

NAME: Milind Bulsara
OCCUPATION:Mechanical Engineer, Enegry Auditor
EXPERIENCE:5 years of Mechanical, 1 year of auditing
AVAILABILTY:Immediate, Require visa sponsorship.
LOCATION: Anywhere in US


----------



## _steve_

*uk to us*

hello my name is steve

i have a few questions regarding myself living and working in the usa, i am from the uk. i am a structured data cabling engineer and have been all my working life, i am 32 and male i should add. i work for my fathers established company. but my dream has always been to immigrate to america. i have some qualifications. what are my chances of achieving my dream? id be willing get more qualifications if necessary.


----------



## charlottefhutton

*NAME:* Charlotte Hutton
*OCCUPATION: *Conference Director
*EXPERIENCE:* First Class (BA) Honors Degree in Business, 5 years experience working in defence industry + 1 year in B2B conferencing
*AVAILABILTY: *Within next 18 months - 2 years, partner moving to US office of current UK company
*LOCATION:* Boston, MA


----------



## San45

On behalf of my husband
Name: Paul
Occupation: Long haul truck driver
Experience: 21 years truck driving in the UK and 4 years truck driving in Canada and delivering to the USA 

Availability: Immediately
Location: Anywhere in the USA


----------



## San45

On behalf of my husband
Name: Paul
Occupation: Long haul truck driver
Experience: 21 years experience driving trucks in the UK and 4 years experience driving long haul in Canada and delivering to most parts of the USA 
Availability: Immediately
Location: Anywhere in the USA
Any information off other truck drivers/wives who have managed to move from the UK to the USA would be appreciated.


----------



## rajurokz

Name: Rajesh Kumar
Occupation: BI Consultant/ Cognos Report Developer
Experience: 5+ yrs of IT experience.
Availability: Immediate, Require visa sponsorship.
Location: Anywhere in US


----------



## kirbyjam

Name: James Kirby
Occupation: Town Planner, Urban Planner, City Planner, Regeneration Consultant
Experience: BA Hons degree, 12+ yrs of public and private sector experience.
Availability: Immediate, Require E3 visa sponsorship.
Location: NYC


----------



## shrikant79

Name: Shrikant Shivpuje
Occupation: Delivery Manager/Project Manager/Service Delivery
Experience: 11+ yrs of IT experience.
Availability: Immediate, Require visa sponsorship.
Location: Anywhere in US


----------



## thinkalam

NAME: Khurshid Alam
OCCUPATION: IT, Systems, Network Engineer
EXPERIENCE: More than 10 years global experience in IT
AVAILABILTY: immediate 10 Nov 2014
LOCATION: Arlington VA 22201


----------



## thinkalam

*Green Card Holder looking for IT jobs*

NAME: Khurshid Alam 
OCCUPATION: IT/Systems/Network Engineer
EXPERIENCE:MCP,MCSE,CCNA, BE(electronis), MBA-ITM with 10 years global experience (Kual Lumpur, Doha etc)
AVAILABILTY: Immediate 10 Nov 2014
LOCATION: Arlington VA 22201 
( Green Card holder)


----------



## Suprav

Hi,
I would be interested to apply for this position.What info do you require from me to apply for the post of online teacher?


----------



## DRP12

NAME:ruchi_ps
OCCUPATION: Statistical Analyst/SAS programmer 
EXPERIENCE: 7 years and 9 months in Clinical SAS. Working for one of the biggest pharmaceutical company.
AVAILABILITY: Requires H1 sponsorship, but financially independent to ensure a quick transition.
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## kengolive

NAME: ken
OCCUPATION: computer science
EXPERIENCE: ~30 years
AVAILABILTY: Spring 2015, full/part time
LOCATION: west


----------



## judge

Name : Manpreet Singh
Age : 28
Education: Diploma (3 Years regular)-Computer Science Engg.
Engineering (3 Years regular)-Information Technology.
Work Experience: 5 Years 2 Months experience in Software application development

Like to move to USA. I can ready to move any state is USA.


----------



## banana327

NAME: Hana
OCCUPATION: Account Management
EXPERIENCE: 7+ years
AVAILABILTY: Spring 2015, full/part time
LOCATION: East (Florida, New York, New Jersey, Philadelphia) Mid-West (Colorado) and West (California)

I have two years of PR and administrative experience in New York and over 5 years of Account Management for an NGO funded by major international donors. I helped to develop the client list from the ground up and work only with institutional (European and US) institutions.

Can give references if needed.


----------



## ASD87

NAME: ASD87
OCCUPATION: Insurance Claims Technician 
EXPERIENCE: 7+ years in the Insurance Industry and an industry recognised qualification
AVAILABILITY: immediately subject to visa
LOCATION: Anywhere. Will move where the job is


----------



## naty0710

NAME: Natali 
OCCUPATION: Accountant
EXPERIENCE: 5 years in Financial accounting and Treasury. Masters in Professional Accounting fully qualified ACCA (Uk CPA)
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: Will move to where the job is


----------



## enigma367

NAME: enigma367
OCCUPATION: Senior Java Developer
EXPERIENCE: 7+ years working as a Java developer with particular experience in Healthcare and Data Integration
AVAILABILITY: now
LOCATION: California, pref Los Angeles area


----------



## Jimdaviss

Now a days in America best logistics companies hiring freshers and experienced truck drivers and paying better salary 

If you are interested for truck driving in USA then we help to find better job for you

Thanks


----------



## eddygoody

NAME: Chew Wenjie, Eddy
OCCUPATION: Drafter/Draftsman/Draftsperson/Draughtsman
EXPERIENCE: 5 and more of working experience
AVAILABILTY: a month after resignation and Requires H1 sponsorship
LOCATION: Will move where the job is in USA


----------



## supa36

NAME: Dean Knoezte
OCCUPATION:Home Automation,information technician
EXPERIENCE:Automation Control Systems,Audio & Video,Network,Media
AV Distribution & HDMI Distribution,CCTV
AVAILABILTY: 1-30days 
LOCATION:Anywhere in the States.


----------



## supa36

Home Automation,information technician
NAME: Ashleigh Boyd
OCCUPATION:Home Software Helpdesk engineer
EXPERIENCE:4 years working for a big corporate company.
AVAILABILTY: 1-30days 
LOCATION: Anywhere in the States.


----------



## kalpeshkavi

Hey guys im an electrician from India looking for job in USA 
Do you know of any courses I need to take?
Are the work permits hard to get?


----------



## handsome85

*My Details*

NAME: Handsome85
OCCUPATION: Art Director, Graphic & Web designer, UI/UX Expert
EXPERIENCE: 7+ Years
AVAILABILTY: Immediate
LOCATION: Willing to relocate

I live in Pakistan.


----------



## SKeengu

I want to live and work in the US. What do I need to do?


----------



## SKeengu

NAME: Samuel K, Mariaka
OCCUPATION: Security
EXPERIENCE: 9 years experience in security
AVAILABILITY: Immediate


----------



## SKeengu

Currently am in Kenya but am willing and ready to relocate!


----------



## bprasad1

NAME: Shiva Prasad
OCCUPATION: Process Excellence, Process Transition/Solution,Six Sigma/Lean Sigma Projects,Leadership/Management/Mentoring,Training & Development,KYC Professional/Internal Audit,Analytics/Data Mining , US Taxation(Individual/C Corp), Strategic Planning/Budgeting, Quality Management, Delivery & Operations,People/Performance, Management,Risk Management,Billing & Pricing/Pre Sales,Hiring/Talent Acquisition,Process Re-engineering,Change Management,End to End S2P/P2P,Financial Planning/Budget
EXPERIENCE: 15 years In India
AVAILABILTY: Aug-2015
LOCATION: India to Anywhere in US


----------



## NorbertV

Hi,

NAME: NorbertV
OCCUPATION: Mechanical Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 5+ Years
AVAILABILTY: Immediate
LOCATION: Willing to relocate


I'm Norbert. What are the Job Chances for Mechanical Engineers in the US right now?
I have 5 years of job experience, I worked mainly on industrial facilities.
My last projects specifically were industrial briquetting press.
My last place of work was Höcker Polytechnik (HÖCKER POLYTECHNIK).

How is the job market, especially for foreigners?

Best regards and thanks for any comments,

Norbert


----------



## mireille.morones

*L2 visa with EAD ready to work*

NAME: Erick Nava
OCCUPATION: Foreign Affairs
EXPERIENCE:4 years financial expertise Citigroup, 1 year embassy administration, 1.5 years regional expo/impo southamerica for abrasives, 1 year business development financial services.
AVAILABILTY: Inmediately. No sponsor needed, L2 visa and EAD ready.
LOCATION: Houston, Texas.


----------



## Linuxpro

NAME: Linuxpro
OCCUPATION: Multi-Platform Application Developer C/C++ Linux/Embedded Linux, and Windows
EXPERIENCE: 19 years
AVAILABILTY: Negotiable
LOCATION: Negotiable, (Northwest is referred) Presently I am working and residing in Singapore. I am a California born US citizen (No sponsor needed). I want to do something fun and challenging. If your offer is good, then I will pay for my own relocation. Compensation is always important, but having an interesting job is of greater importance.


----------



## mrhabu2015

Hello friends, I am Akshay from Bangladesh. I am a Web Developer, can I get a job in USA? is it possible? I recently get my JSC Result 2015 here in BD.


----------



## frostmore

NAME: Hahn
OCCUPATION: Accounts Executive
EXPERIENCE: 6 years
AVAILABILTY: As required
LOCATION: California is preferred but i am also willing to work in any part of US. I can pay for my own relocation and accommodation but I will need sponsorship for a visa. In all fairness, I believe we can work out something that is fair for both of us. Not fussy on any fringe benefits or bonuses (being able to get work in US is already a bonus)


----------



## v2pactera

*Data Technician - European Spanish, WA, USA*

POSITION: Data Technician - European Spanish
COMPANY NAME: Pactera Technologies
LOCATION: Redmond, WA, USA
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: Bachelor Degree
WHEN AVAILABLE: Asap
GUIDE SALARY: Confidential. 

The candidate must be a native Spanish speaker and must require a valid US visa work permit. If interested or know anyone, please do let us know.


----------



## v2pactera

*Job Offered - Wa, USa*

POSITION: Data Technician - European Spanish
COMPANY NAME: Pactera Technologies
LOCATION: Redmond, WA, USA
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: Bachelor Degree
WHEN AVAILABLE: Asap
GUIDE SALARY: Confidential. 

The candidate must be a native Spanish speaker and must require a valid US visa work permit. If interested or know anyone, please do let us know.


----------



## JackCassidyMusician

Name: Jack

Occupation: Musician and Photographer

Experience: BA(hons) in Musical Theatre. Piano-Vocalist/Guitar-Vocalist in two five star hotels (Europe and Africa) and a US-based cruise ship in the past year and a half. Restaurants/Pubs/Bars, anything from rowdy crowd to fine-dining. Also small photography business of portrait and actor headshot work.

Availability: If you'd like to sponsor me I could go as soon as possible.

Location: Preferably in or around Salt Lake City, my other half lives there, and I'd love to live with them!


----------



## StreetA

*NAME: *Ashley
*OCCUPATION:* Front End Developer
*EXPERIENCE:* 1 1/2 year Industry Experience also I have a degree in BA Creative Digital Media.
*AVAILABILTY: *ASAP
*LOCATION:* Ideally San Francisco, LA or San Diego. I am open to Chicago, Austin, Atlanta, New York or Chicago. I require H-1B Sponsorship.


----------



## san2784

NAME: Santhosh
OCCUPATION: Staff Nurse
EXPERIENCE: 5 years
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: India


----------



## vetop

Name: Joel Marvin Chan
Occupation: Senior Procurement Lead Specialist 
Experience: 10 years in Procurement , both direct and indirect procurement. CIPS Level 5, CPPP 
Availability: 1 month
Location: Anywhere Midwest USA 
Sponsorship required. 
Studied in Iowa for 1 year. 
LinkedIn: https://LinkedIn.com/ marvinchan


----------



## CBGB

Name: Craig B
Occupation: Logistics, freight, Currently Branch Manager 
Experience: 27 years experience in Freight and logistics 
Availability: dependant on the requirements but very flexible
Location: Anywhere USA 
Sponsorship required.
Relocation: I can source this myself ( as its part of what I do  )
I have lived in Canada ( Toronto ) for 4 years and 2 years in Dallas Texas, returned to Australia for family commitments, and am now ready to return to the USA
thanking you


----------



## monavy

NAME: Mohammed Naviwala
OCCUPATION: Sr. Network Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 10+ years
AVAILABILTY: as required
LOCATION: Presently in UAE. target location can be discussed.


----------



## AdamPL

NAME: Adam Poniatowski
OCCUPATION: Linux Administrator
EXPERIENCE: 10+ years (Microsoft and Linux)
AVAILABILTY: As soon as possible
LOCATION: Currently in Poland
PREFERRED LOCATION: Anywhere


----------



## Kaza01

Name:Karen Lusambo Occupation: Finance & Banking Experience : 7 years Availability : Immediate Location :Zambia( ready to relocate )


----------



## Yuneek

xabiachica said:


> This thread is for you to post when you are looking for work, or can offer employment. *All further contact or offers of work must be by Private Message (PM) ONLY *- no personal details must be included in the posts. Information should be kept brief - further details can be discussed by PM. *The poster therefore needs to be an active member with more than 5 posts to activate the PM facility.*
> 
> This is not a place for companies to advertise their services, it is for individuals to offer themselves _to_ companies, and for postions to be offered by small comapnies & individuals. Only actual existing postions may be posted, this is not a place for empoyment agencies to tout for staff or business.
> 
> If any companies are found to be abusing this facility, the usual forum rules regarding advertising will be applied.
> 
> *All posts must be the in following format only - anything outside of this format will be deleted:
> 
> NAME:
> OCCUPATION:
> EXPERIENCE:
> AVAILABILTY:
> LOCATION:
> 
> *
> 
> for example:
> 
> *Name:* xabiachica
> *Occupation:* waitress or bar work
> *Experience:* qualified to NVQ in catering & 3 years experience, references available
> *Availability:*immediately 7 days a week
> *Location:*Valencia to Alicante, will travel
> 
> *for jobs offered*
> 
> *POSITION:
> COMPANY NAME:
> LOCATION:
> EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:
> WHEN AVAILABLE:
> GUIDE SALARY:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate - this is NOT a discussion thread
> 
> btw - I'm not actually a waitress looking for work


Name: Yuneek Sehgal
Occupation: Software Engineer
Experience: 9+ years of experience in Quality Services & managing small QA teams
Availability: Immediately
Location: Will move where the job is.


----------



## mikebwriter

*looking for work in Texas*

NAME: Michael B.
OCCUPATION: Author, Scriptwriter, Filmmaker, Game Writer/Producer, Art Director, Cartoonist, Artist, Designer, Blogger, Writing Mentor - looking for a day job in mental health sector (assisted living, support worker) or part time at a gallery or small store, or film crew, or in publishing, entry level at a startup
EXPERIENCE: Bachelor of Applied Arts in Creative Writing (screenwriting specialisation), level 6 diploma of art and creativity with honours in 2d digital art and cartooning, National Certificate in Television, Theatre and Radio - TV Major, 21 years writing large manuscripts, 7 finished manuscripts, 16 years filmmaking experience (contact for my full cv)
AVAILABILTY: next year - if I can get a work visa (I have dual citizenship to UK and NZ)
LOCATION: Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## smshete

NAME: Salil Shete
OCCUPATION : Network Consultant
EXPERIENCE : 7 Years
AVAILABILTY : Immideate
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## tankit

Name: Ankit kumar
occupation: Branch manager (banking sector)
experience: 8 years
availabilty: With in a month
location: Any location.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Name: Yogesh
Occupation: ICT Professional (Avaya IP telephony and contact centre design , implementation and support)
Experience: 13 years
Availability: 3-4 weeks
Location: Anywhere in USA


----------



## alilvshk

*Looking for work in MD*


*NAME*: Ali (Alison)

*OCCUPATION*: Pharmacy cashier or similar in pharmacy/healthcare field

*EXPERIENCE*: Pharmacist registered in UK nearly 4 years, worked in Pharmacovigilance/Medical Information for over 1 year. Once FPGEE certification is completed I will be looking for a Pharmacy Graduate Intern position.

*AVAILABILITY*: July 2017 onwards

*LOCATION*: Baltimore County, MD

Thank you for reading  Good luck to everyone


----------



## Enga

xabiachica said:


> This thread is for you to post when you are looking for work, or can offer employment. *All further contact or offers of work must be by Private Message (PM) ONLY *- no personal details must be included in the posts. Information should be kept brief - further details can be discussed by PM. *The poster therefore needs to be an active member with more than 5 posts to activate the PM facility.*
> 
> This is not a place for companies to advertise their services, it is for individuals to offer themselves _to_ companies, and for postions to be offered by small comapnies & individuals. Only actual existing postions may be posted, this is not a place for empoyment agencies to tout for staff or business.
> 
> If any companies are found to be abusing this facility, the usual forum rules regarding advertising will be applied.
> 
> *All posts must be the in following format only - anything outside of this format will be deleted:
> 
> NAME:
> OCCUPATION:
> EXPERIENCE:
> AVAILABILTY:
> LOCATION:
> 
> *
> 
> for example:
> 
> *Name:* xabiachica
> *Occupation:* waitress or bar work
> *Experience:* qualified to NVQ in catering & 3 years experience, references available
> *Availability:*immediately 7 days a week
> *Location:*Valencia to Alicante, will travel
> 
> *for jobs offered*
> 
> *POSITION:
> COMPANY NAME:
> LOCATION:
> EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:
> WHEN AVAILABLE:
> GUIDE SALARY:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate - this is NOT a discussion thread
> 
> btw - I'm not actually a waitress looking for work


Just a suggestion, it would probably be worthwhile to set up a similar thread in other country forums, such as Australia.... etc


----------



## AsifRehman

*
NAME*: Asif Rehman
*OCCUPATION*: Specialist Engineer (Deployment/Logistics) 
*EXPERIENCE*: 8 years plus experience
*AVAILABILITY*: will travel from Pakistan (Month)
*LOCATION*: Pakistan


----------



## ffabinhoo

NAME:Fabio Silva da Costa - Brazil
OCCUPATION: Java/Javascript/Angularjs Developer Programmer
EXPERIENCE: 15-Present Fully Qualified
AVAILABILITY: 1 month
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## peppi

Name : Peppi
occupation: Pmp, telecommunications network engineer
qualifications: Electronic engineering
availability: Immediate ,currentlty in the usa


----------



## nghoangbiet

NAME: nghoangbiet
OCCUPATION: System Engineer - Server/Storage/Infrastructure Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 9+ years, 8+ worked for IBM Vetnam
AVAILABILTY: Now
LOCATION: Will move where the job is.


----------



## beatricemcgraw01

NAME: Beatrice McGraw
OCCUPATION: Content Writer
EXPERIENCE: More than 3 years
AVAILABILTY:depending on work
LOCATION: Teaneck, NJ


----------



## jcgestaris

NAME: jcgestaris
OCCUPATION: Architect
EXPERIENCE: More than 5 years + 2 years in Bahrain
AVAILABILTY: As soon as possible.
LOCATION: Anywhere in the US.


----------



## Huskyman

Name: Wayne Hope
Occupation: South African Licenced Aircraft Maintenance Engineer and I have an FAA A&P
Experience: 25+ Yrs with experience on King Air (90/200/300/1900 series)/Twin Otters/ Cessna Caravan/ ATR
Availability: 2 Months but would require a H1 visa sponsorship, currently have a B1/B2 tourist visa
Location: South East USA(Tennessee/Texas etc)


----------



## olegapostol

USA, of course i considering as country as possible earning, but Yellowstone leave wish better. Joking.


----------



## ocharni

NAME: ocharni
OCCUPATION: System Engineer IT Server/Backup/Storage/Infrastructure/Application
EXPERIENCE: 17+ Years in Austria, major financial institutions & telcos
AVAILABILTY: Need Sponsorship
LOCATION: Anywhere around NY, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Connecticut


----------



## outspoken

Hello I have an expired H1B petition (visa not stamped) and I'm looking for a way to migrate to US. Whats the possibility?


----------



## abroad1

you still in US and looking for work


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hello Expats,*
Can anyone guide a visit visa process to USA with family ? What are prerequisite for the process and cost?
*
Regards*


----------



## AsifRehman

sophiemarton said:


> This information is very useful for everyone and thanks for sharing with us


What information?


----------



## AsifRehman

*Guidance*



AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Expats,*
> Can anyone guide a visit visa process to USA with family ? What are prerequisite for the process and cost?
> *
> Regards*


Still waiting if anyone can share his expert view :cool2:


----------



## bjwbell

Google is your friend. There are many guides on the visa process and types of visas


----------



## AsifRehman

*Guidance*



AsifRehman said:


> Still waiting if anyone can share his expert view :cool2:


________________________________________________________________
*AnyOne* up for it in *EXPAT*


----------



## gakman

POSITION: Cashiers, Cooks, Asst Managers
COMPANY NAME: Ebinomi (just Google us)
LOCATION: Waikiki, Hawaii
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: Please see web site
WHEN AVAILABLE: Mid-March 2020
GUIDE SALARY: Please see web site


----------



## kamichan

Name: kamichan
Occupation: Digital Marketing and Content Analyst
Experience: Fresh Master Grad student in Art, Film and Media, multiple international experiences and studies abroad in the US and Canada, now working as Content Analyst
Availability: ASAP, looking for a 12 months J1 internship in the US
Location:Flexible


----------

